# Pontoon and fishing in the Destin Gulf



## dsj1000 (Jan 21, 2016)

Are pontoon boats safe for fishing in the gulf? I've notices several comments about fishing structure close in to the Destin areas and am wondering if any of the pontoons for rent in the Destin area safe for this kind of fishing?

Appreciate anyone's input that has experience with this.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 24, 2012)

dsj1000 said:


> Are pontoon boats safe for fishing in the gulf? I've notices several comments about fishing structure close in to the Destin areas and am wondering if any of the pontoons for rent in the Destin area safe for this kind of fishing?
> 
> Appreciate anyone's input that has experience with this.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I'm gonna say no. If I were you I would try to catch the big redfish around the destin bridge if I had a pontoon. 

That said I passed one Friday about 9 miles out in 3's with a few 4's mixed in. 

Destin's pass can get rough so be really careful if you're not experienced with it. Some days are like glass though and if you're careful and go out early you might be ok trolling nearshore for kings or hitting some of the really close reefs. If you decide that route I'd check the weather religiously, stay within cell service distance, and plan on leaving early and being done fishing by 11am.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Destin has offshore boats for rent


----------



## dsj1000 (Jan 21, 2016)

BananaTom said:


> Destin has offshore boats for rent


Offshore pontoons? If not - what would you suggest? Thanks


----------



## dsj1000 (Jan 21, 2016)

jeremyledford said:


> I'm gonna say no. If I were you I would try to catch the big redfish around the destin bridge if I had a pontoon.
> 
> That said I passed one Friday about 9 miles out in 3's with a few 4's mixed in.
> 
> Destin's pass can get rough so be really careful if you're not experienced with it. Some days are like glass though and if you're careful and go out early you might be ok trolling nearshore for kings or hitting some of the really close reefs. If you decide that route I'd check the weather religiously, stay within cell service distance, and plan on leaving early and being done fishing by 11am.


Thanks, I will try this.

Regarding monitoring the weather - which stations are good for boating?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know that the rental companies would allow you to take it in the Gulf.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

dsj1000 said:


> Offshore pontoons? If not - what would you suggest? Thanks


 Center consoles


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I would be very cautious about taking a pontoon in the gulf. Destin pass can get very dangerous very quick.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Here you can rent a 21 ft Century or a 25 ft Trophy.

This 21′ center console offers everything you need to spend a day fishing the bay or the *gulf, diving, snorkeling*, or just cruising around. Rental includes T-Top, rocket launchers, Garmin GPS, fishfinder, livewell, plenty of storage, and swim ladder. Holds 6 people. Fuel is not included. Renter and driver must be 25 years old and some boating experience is required. 6 am departure can be arranged with check-in the day before.

This 25′ center console will get you out to where the fish are biting! Your fishing boat rental includes T-Top, rocket launchers, GPS, fishfinder, livewell, VHF, stereo, plenty of storage, and swim ladder. Holds 6 people. Fuel is not included. Renter and driver must be 25 years old and some boating experience is required. 7 am departure by request.


http://www.destinvacationboatrentals.com/boat-rentals


----------



## dsj1000 (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks BananaTom!:thumbup:


----------



## Yak76 (Sep 18, 2015)

I usually head out of Pensacola pass, but every once in a while I feel like Destin. Won't hit Destin unless flat conditions. Could be glass ocean and that pass is still dangerous. I'm in CC deep V, no way I'd attempt in pontoon.


----------

